# Does anyone know or keep Panda Garra?



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I just bought this 4 little active fish recently and as it said one of the best algae eater.
Does anyone keep them in community tank and they are suitable with rainbow, rose line shark?

Thanks,


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Bump*

No one keep this little guy?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

check with Shrimpfever, I believe he has them for sale, and would know how to keep them alive.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Le,
Here is a really good article by Practical Fishkeeping in the UK.
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=2684
--
Paul


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank Bettaforu, I will check it out sometime this week.
Thank Paul, very good information.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I have kept Panda Garras in the past 

They were in my Barb tank with Tigers, Arulius, Gold, Cherry and Denisoni Barbs.

They liked to hang on the front glass a lot.

I will have to search my photo archives to see if I have any good photos of them ...


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Panda garra*

Hi Zenins,

Do they are good algae eater? If they do and I will replace the SAE due he is big and somehow most of my new leaf got eaten badly. I am not really sure is the Sae or the rainbow.

Thanks
Le


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

thaile601 said:


> Do they are good algae eater? If they do and I will replace the SAE due he is big and somehow most of my new leaf got eaten badly. I am not really sure is the Sae or the rainbow.


The sucker mouth is more to hold on to surfaces than to eat ealgae.
They will eat some algae if they have to, but that is not their main food.
Live foods like bloodworms should be given once a week as well as 
high protein flake and/or pellets.
When I kept Panda Garras, they hung on the glass right where the water from a powerhead hit the glass 

Not sure if you can blame the SAE for eating new leaves, they usually only eat algae, but if there is not enough, they might eat a tender new leaf.

What other fish are in the tank ?


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

*My fish*

Not sure if you can blame the SAE for eating new leaves, they usually only eat algae, but if there is not enough, they might eat a tender new leaf.

What other fish are in the tank ?

Here is some pictures of my plants and fish.
I feed them once a day and sometime two but very little at a time.
Properly the SAE has not enough food and he might end up eat a tender new leaf.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

I've kept them... Such active little guys and pretty quarrelsome too....I.kept them with other bottom feeders such as loaches, catfish, sharks and other garra.... The other more drab common garra were better algae eaters but the pandas did a good job too... Polished all the smooth boulders clean of algae.!.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

thaile601 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just bought this 4 little active fish recently and as it said one of the best algae eater.
> Does anyone keep them in community tank and they are suitable with rainbow, rose line shark?
> ...


Honestly I don't think there is any fish a Rose line shark does not get along with .


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Quick updated, removed the SAE algae eater from the rainbow tank and introduce the Panda Garra after few weeks of quarantine. These guys are unbelievable and true algae eater, I have ever seen. 

Pictures in order from start to finish approximately one hour and you can see how good they cleaned off the algae on the glass.


----------

